# Please Pray for Lady



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My baby is at the emergency vet. She started having diarrhea yesterday and vomited a few times. Imodium stopped the diarrhea, but she was listless and her temperature dropped very low so I rushed to to the ER vet this morning.

Her liver and kidney values are elevated and her potassium is really high. They are trying to stabilize her and get her potassium down as I guess that can cause cardiac arrest. Besides that, they aren't sure yet what we are dealing with - kidney failure, a mass on the liver, possibly Addison's disease..... They just don't know yet.

Please keep my sweet Lady in your prayers. She has been doing so well, this was so unexpected.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Keeping you and Lady in my thoughts and prayers!!!

So sorry to hear this news. Big hugs to you :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Marj, I'm so sorry to hear that Miss Lady is ill. I'm praying that she bounces back quickly and is back in your arms in no time. :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh NO!!!! :bysmilie: I will keep Lady in my prayers. I hope they can find out what is causing this. rayer:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Oh no! Poor Lady-and you must be frantic! We will all be holding our breath with you...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry......Of course I will pary for Lady. I pray they can stablize her and get her better. I think there is a virus going around. CeeCee was sick with it for two days over last weekend and when Monday came, she was fine and her stools had corrected itself. Please keep us informed and take care of yourself. I know it hurts you to see her like this. God Bless :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I will pray for Lady.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Poor lady :bysmilie: I pray that they get her back to feeling good! rayer: rayer:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Poor Lady! I hope she's feeling all better very very soon :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh dear.... poor lady. you both will definitely be in my thoughts. big hugs to each of you. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Sending postive thoughts and prayers to you and Lovely Lady - hope the find the cause and start treatment soon ... Hugs - Lina :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Marj, you and Lady are in out prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lady. I hope she feels better soon :grouphug:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lady. I hope she feels better soon :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh NO!!! Marj, I'm so sorry. I'll certainly be praying for you and your Lady. Hugs to you, my friend.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh no! I was so sad when I saw this topic. I am thinking of you and Lady. Please keep us updated :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Hugs to you and sweet Lady :grouphug: :grouphug: I will have both of you in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so sorry Lady is sick. I hope the vet finds the cause and gets her feeling better right away. It's so hard to see our babies that way. It's such a helpless feeling. I will definitely keep Lady and you in my prayers.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

OH NO Marj! Lady is definitely in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry  I will pray that she gets well just like last time rayer: I hope it is nothing serious :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh no, I am so sorry. Lady's a pretty tough ole gal, I'll bet she's home with you in no time.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Prayers and positive thoughts for you and Lady rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lady. I hope she makes a complete recovery soon.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yikes I was hoping this was an old thread. I hope she pulls through this one also!!! Come on Lady you can do it!!! :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

:grouphug: I hope Lady gets well soon. Thinking of you both. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

get well soon lady :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this. Sweet Lady is definitely in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Marj, I am so sorry. I pray that they find the cause of this and sweet lady is back home with you very soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You and Lady are in my thoughts and prayers. rayer:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Marj, I hope Lady gets better VERY soon!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I'm praying for both you and Lady. I'm sure you must be beside yourself right now. I hope it helps knowing so many of us here love you and Lady, and are praying and supporting you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: I pray Lady gets better soon rayer: Big hugs to you both.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! I'll keep you and sweet Lady in my thoughts and prayers. 
I pray this isn't anything serious and she's back home in no time.
Hugs to Lady.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Sending Lady get well wishes. :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Marj, I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Dear Marg,

I will keep Lady and you in my prayers, i hope she is home soon.

Cathy


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Come on sweet, beautiful Lady. Praying to St. Francis for a speedy recovery. Get well soon, little love.
xoxox


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG Marj - :sorry: to hear this!! I hope it's not too serious and that they can sort it all out and get little Lady well! :grouphug:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

marj, i hope lady gets well soon... ill be keeping you both in my thoughts!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: please keep us posted.... we will continue to keep you and Lady in our thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'll be praying for Lady to get well very soon. rayer:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Prayers going up for both rayer: ((((Marj and her Lady))))) rayer: at this difficult time. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I am so sorry. I will keep both of you in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

rayer: 

Is she at VSH? I was so impressed with the doctors there when Cloud had to stay. I think they work miracles. 

:grouphug:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, Marj, I am so sorry to hear this.....I have not been on for over a week and popped in today and this is what I saw. Prayers are definitely in order for sweet Lil' Miss Lady to get better ASAP.

Praying that it is nothing too serious and perhaps just a bug or something. Hugs to both of you.

Sincerely,
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lady. I pray that she comes through this with flying colors. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Marj - I'm scared.....the girl is strong.....but she's getting too old for this stuff....

rayer: prayers and :grouphug: hugs for you guys. We all love you and Lady, you know that.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Get better fast, lady!!! I hope they figure it out and she bounces right back.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending prayers rayer: . Sarah


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH NO, she was doing so well, I'm so sorry Marj, I'll be praying for her.

Heavenly Father I thank you Lord for your unfailing love, Lord I come to you with a heart of sadness, Lord I ask that you would be with Marj and little Lady. You know them and you know Lady and all her health issues,I ask if it be your will that you would give Lady many more years with her mommy Marj. I ask Lord that you would keep your precious arms around Marj and give her a calm spirit. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm praying for you, Marj, and for Lady. She's such a sweet girl.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Praying for Lady and praying for you!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this Marj. I hope Lady feels better soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: My prayers and thoughts are with you Maj, keep the faith that she will pull out of yet another crisis.....I hope that she is back home very soon.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Marj--you are both in my positive thoughts. Love to you both :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Miss Lady. My prayers are with you. Get well soon Lady. rayer: Jill


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for the both of you rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh no! I hope Miss Lady is feeling better soon!
:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: 

Josie says: Get better really fast Lady, you're scaring your mommy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG Marj I am sooooo sorry to hear this. I am just now seeing this thread and when I saw the title I was hoping it was an old thread. 

My thoughts are with you and Lady. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Marj, I haven't been online today. 

Praying like crazy for our precious Lady. She is my honey bear. 

We love her so. 

Hugs to you, dear friend. :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh no. Poor Lady!  You're both in my prayers! rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Marj,

I hope Lady gets well soon. I am sure you are missing her so much. 

Robin


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just called and they have her stabilized, thank heavens. They are going to give it a couple more hours before they do xrays to look for some sort of mass. The vet still has no idea what exactly is causing her symptoms, but thinks she is in kidney failure and her liver is really inflamed. Addisons or Cushings could still be a part of the mix. She'll need further testing for those, but the goal now is to get her potassium/sodium levels normalized.

I knew her liver was damaged from all the years of pheno, but the kidney problems are a real shock. She had a geriatric blood profile last December and her ALT values were elevated, but her kidney function was normal. My vet even commented on how amazing that was since she's been a diabetic for almost seven years now.

It makes me feel so much better to know that all Lady's SM friends are praying for her. Thank you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just signed on and saw this post. Lady has been doing so well and looking so good that this certainly took me by surprise.

I'm sending prayers and positive energy to both of you. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Sweet little Lady, you're so special to all of us. Please fight and be well soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Marj -- you know that all of SM is pulling for our special Lady girl. And our hearts are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm glad she's stabilized. Will they be able to do an ultrasound and such tomorrow?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 14 2008, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635082


> I'm glad she's stabilized. Will they be able to do an ultrasound and such tomorrow?[/B]


I have no idea. I guess the emergency vet will stabilize her, then I will take her to my vet tomorrow morning for more tests. 

If you recall, I just had Lady to the emergency vet up in Raleigh right with similar symptoms a couple of months ago. It was a week before I moved so this is a different vet. The vet in Raleigh diagnosed her with mild HGE. Now I'm wondering if this is related. The Raleigh vet also did a CBC. I wish I'd saved it, but since I was moving in a week, I threw it out. Lady also bounced back quickly from that with subq fluids, an anti-diarrheal and antibiotics. 

Last time her packed volume was 58. This time it's 75.6 if I am reading it correctly (HCT?).

She was doing so well. This is just such a shock as she got sick so suddenly.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what is her creatinine? and yes PCV and HCT are pretty much the same


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh Marj, I hope it turns out to be nothing serious. rayer: Give Lady a kiss from us! :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Sep 14 2008, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635094


> what is her creatinine? and yes PCV and HCT are pretty much the same[/B]



Creatinine is 2.1, BUN is 97.

ALT is 306, ALKP is 651.

K is 8.2. Na 154.

The vet just called me and said her xray looks pretty good. There is a little what she thinks is calcification from her latrogenic Cushings. She is now thinking the kidneys might just be reacting to the dehydration.

It still could be Cushings or Addisons.

Since there is so much going on and she is "poly" something (meaning on so many drugs  ) that I might need to take her to an internist or up to the vet school to sort all this out. Unfortunately, I have just moved so we are starting with a new vet.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: 

Praying for sweet Lady!!! I'm so sorry to hear this, Marj!!!! I hope that the vets can get to the bottom of this and get Lady feeling better!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Marj, i'm so sorry to hear Lady isnt well, sounds like she is in good care right now, i'll be thinking of and praying for you both rayer:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i hope they can get her normalized soon...her liver values arent terrible..have they checked her urine? if she is concentrating her urine then her kidneys are still working


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Poor Lady our thoughts and prayers are with you both


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh Marj, I have now just read through this thread, I am so sorry Lady isn't feeling well and I sure hope she remains stable :grouphug: 
I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers rayer: rayer:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry to read this about Lady, I hope and pray she recovers.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Hang in there and keep thinking positive thoughts. Lady is such a princess and is loved by so many of us. Ava jane sends love and prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Sep 14 2008, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635111


> i hope they can get her normalized soon...her liver values arent terrible..have they checked her urine? if she is concentrating her urine then her kidneys are still working[/B]


Yeah, her liver values haven't gotten any worse in the last year, thank heavens. I did change her diet and was able to reduce her phenobarbital. 

I have no idea if they checked her urine. I guess I'll find out more tomorrow. 

Carina, that is a great idea about VSH. That's where Lady's opthamologist is. That's only about an hour from here. I planned to continue taking her there because they have done such a wonderful job with her eye.

I just pray this is something treatable. rayer:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes Marj, you and lady are in our prayers. Lady is a trooper, she can pull out of this.

Love and Peace


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just checking in to see how our precious Lady is doing. I'm glad things are going in a positive direction and hope that she will be well soon.

[attachment=40984:get_well...n_edited.gif]


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 14 2008, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635128


> Carina, that is a great idea about VSH. That's where Lady's opthamologist is. That's only about an hour from here. I planned to continue taking her there because they have done such a wonderful job with her eye.
> 
> I just pray this is something treatable. rayer:[/B]


I know that the doctors at VSH saved my Cloud's life. We were traveling through NC when he had a meltdown. We took him there and we ended up staying at the LaQuinta down the road. I felt blessed to have been in the right place when we needed the help of some fantastic people. 

rayer: We are praying very hard here. Stay strong. rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i came back to check on lady, i'm glad to hear she's hanging in there. i hope whatever is ailing her is remedied soon. 

i will continue to keep you both in my thoughts. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd definitely look into transferring her straight to a specialty practice so she can see an internist and all...Hopefully she'll keep improving overnight.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Came on to check on you Marj and Lady. Hugs :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was just checking for an update too. I hope Lady is doing better and this is nothing serious. My thoughts have been with you all evening. Prayers for you and Lady.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Just checking on miss Lady. Please let us know how that precious baby is doing!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I hope you can try and get some rest tonight, Marj. We love and care about you too! 
I'm going to St. Patrick's Cathedral tomorrow morning to light some candles. I just hope the stock market doesn't crash!
xoxoxo


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hoping to hear some encouraging news in the next day or two - I know how awful it is when your baby is sick! Thinking of
you and Lady and sending lots of :grouphug: .


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Hoping things will get better real soon for Lady. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Praying for a quick recovery for sweet Lady! :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I just signed on for the first time today and was hoping like some of the others that this was an older thread. I am so sorry to hear about Miss Lady and will be praying like crazy that she gets well and is home very soon.

We love you miss Lady and your whole SM family wants you well ASAP!

Hopefully you can get some rest tonight Marj I know you must be so worried about your baby. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marj, i'm definitely keeping you and Miss Lady in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: :sLo_grouphug3: Please keep us updated on Miss Lady.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Lady is in my prayers...I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Poor little Lady :wub: . I will keep her in my prayers and will check on her first thing in the morning. :grouphug: 

Diane and Pompom


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Hey Marj,

I am a rather new SM member, so I'm not familiar with Lady's history. But in the little time I'm on SM now, I came to know that Lady is such a sweet and beautiful little girl, an icon, always modeling your legendary bows! 

Come on, sweet miss Lady! Please, please get well soon! SM wouldn't be the same without you!!  Your mommy needs you! 

A big hug for your both! :grouphug: You are in my thoughts. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Love, Kirsten.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh dear Marj,
I am shocked and dismayed to learn that little Lady has had this setback! I am praying like crazy that this is all it is.. just a set-back ....and the vets will have her straightened out and back to her little Diva-self in no time! 
God Bless your little girl!! she has done sooo well! and this so sudden. I'm hoping this is a good sign that this is easily dealt with!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww I will definitely be keeping little Lady in my thoughts...poor baby, I do hope they get her well again.


----------



## traskew (Feb 4, 2007)

More prayer for Miss Lady............hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i just wanted to wish you well. :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope that there will be some encouraging news from you today about Lady. I will continue to keep her in my thoughts and prayers that she gets better real soon. By the way, how old is Lady?? 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

Lady is in our thoughts i really hope she pulls through :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I am so sorry that Lady is not feeling well. You are in my thoughts and prayers.
Linda


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just picked Lady up from the ER and transferred her to my regular (but fairly new) vet. They are going to start her IV again and continue to rehydrate and stabilize her today. We talked about me possibly being able to bring her home tonight, then back in again in the morning. I've done that with her before. It helps her mental attitude so much is she is able to come home a little bit.

I guess the official diagnosis is dehydration and HGE - again -, but since this is the third episode in less than four months, they have to find out what is causing this. My vet said they aren't going to worry about more tests today, just focus on getting her through the crisis.

Lady looks so pitiful. It's hard to believe how good she looked just a few days ago. I took this picture the day before she got sick.

[attachment=41028:black.jpg]


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I just logged on to find these posts, I do hope Lady is on the upswing. I think that coming home over night is a good idea.
I will keep both of you in my Prayers.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 15 2008, 09:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635366


> I just picked Lady up from the ER and transferred her to my regular (but fairly new) vet. They are going to start her IV again and continue to rehydrate and stabilize her today. We talked about me possibly being able to bring her home tonight, then back in again in the morning. I've done that with her before. It helps her mental attitude so much is she is able to come home a little bit.
> 
> I guess the official diagnosis is dehydration and HGE - again -, but since this is the third episode in less than four months, they have to find out what is causing this. My vet said they aren't going to worry about more tests today, just focus on getting her through the crisis.
> 
> ...


Dear Sweet Marj and Miss lady,
I am just seeing this now and I am just heartsick to hear/read about the recent turn of events. I will pray for Lady to rebound and beat whatever this is trying to get it's nasty grip upon her. Love to you both, many kisses and continued prayers and support. I hope that Lady is back in your arms in no time. x0x0x0x N and P & P


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I checked in early today just to see how our little Miss Lady is doing. Sounds as if she's a lot better, but certainly not out of the woods yet.

I'm still praying for her. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Miss Lady, you just got your car seat. You've just got to get better as you don't want to missing out on having fun. 

You know that your Mom loves you so much and all of us here on SM know how very special you are. We love you too.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Marj:
Thank you for the update. We are all praying for a speedy recovering and that when your vet is able test results that help get to the bottom of this mystery.
I hope Lady is able to come home with you soon.
Jennifer


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm sure you were so glad to see her this morning! I really hope she can come home tonight, you both need each other.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Lady, I hope she does feel well enough to come home tonight. It will be good for you both. Feel better soon sweet Lady. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been thinking about Miss Lady and I hope they get this figured out and fixed quick! I hope she'll get to be a home with you tonight. I know how stressful it is to have to leave them at the vets on top of the stress of them being sick. I hope things go better today and we get a positive update. 
Hugs and prayers for you and Lady. She's so lucky to have such a wonderful caring mom.
Jane


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj I am just seeing your thread for the first time this morning. I am so sorry to hear of this sudden attack. I hope Miss Lady is stable today and back home before you know it. Many hugs and prayers for you both. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Marj--I hope so much that Lady can come home tonight. Hang in there--you both are certainly loved a lot!! :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marj, thank you for the update. Still praying for Miss Lady to get better. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Dear Marj and Lady, --I hope things are better this morning. I've been sick and didn't see this until now so I'll certainly add Lady to my prayers. Come on ole' girl, it is time to rebound! We love you! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

My prayers are with you and Lady. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking in again to see an update. I hope Lady can come home today - even if it is just for over night. I know Lady has always been a tower of strength at her age and bounces right back....but, geez....I get scared everytime I hear she's isn't feeling well.


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Just checking back in. Thanks for keeping us all updated! My thoughts are still with you. I've thought about her all day. Come on Lady, you can do it! I hope you can spend the night with your mommy, so she can cuddle and comfort you! 

Lots of love from Holland from:
Kirsten and the malts:

Gabbana,
Baia Perla, 
Castor,
Dami &
The Peanut. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm glad she's holding her own this morning. Let us know her afternoon update!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got off the phone with the vet office and she is stable - no vomiting or diarrhea. :cheer: 

They won't know if she can come home for the night for another hour or so when they run more bloodwork. They have to see if it is safe for her to be off the IV all night. I can do subq fluids myself and check her blood sugar, so I pray that she can spend the night here.

I hope I don't have to transfer her back to the ER vet tonight. She was so confused and out of it this morning. They handed her to me at one vet and I'm sure when we got in the car she thought she was going home. It broke my heart to have to hand her right back over to another vet ten minutes later. If she can't come home tonight, I hope she can at least stay where she is.

I miss her so much.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Marj, thank you for keeping us updated. I am SO glad to hear she is stable!!! I hope she can come home tonite....I know you miss each other terribly.

You and Lady continue to be in my prayers. Hugs to both of you. 
:heart: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug::heart:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Marj, I am so glad to hear that she is stable. That is so wonderful!!!!

I know how you feel having her away from home. I remember that empty feeling so well when Rosebud was having her health problems. 

I hope she can come home tonight.... :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I know she was comforted by your touch!!! I'm sure it was horrible to have to give her up again but I will pray that she gets to come home with you so you can soothe her..........she needs to be with you very much!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Praying that Miss Lady gets to go home to her mommy tonight!!! rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Marj, I know how hard this is on you :crying: it's so hard to leave them, I just believe little Lady will pull through this and she will be home with mommy very soon. Take care of yourself and get some rest I know how exhausting this is for you. Hugs and prayers going your way


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Marj, you must be so lonesome for your baby.

I sure hope she is able to come home tonight. 

Bless her wee little heart. 

I'm so thankful she is stable.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yipee that she's stable!!! Oh I so hope she can come home with you tonight. No one can take better care of her than you. Hopefully you will know very soon. I'm sure you miss her so much. Hugs to you and Miss Lady.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

That is such great news! I pray that she will be able to come home tonight!!! rayer:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I cry just imagining how you are feeling. :crying: Just the thought is so heartbreaking. However, from what everyone has posted, your precious Lady is a fighter, so we will just pray she (and you) can fight through this. My prayers are with you and Lady now, as they will be tonight as well. We're going to look forward to her coming home and being with her mommy, who loves her so much. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry this is going on with your Lady but I'm glad to hear she's stable. I can only imagine how much you do miss her but she's getting great care and I know she'll be home in no time. Lady's lucky to have you for a mom and you're so lucky to have found such a wonderful girl. I'm praying this has the best outcome possible and she'll be home soon.
Hugs


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady can come home!!!! artytime: 

Dr. Melissa said she is stable, alert and even ate a little on her own!!!!!!!

They are just going to cap off her IV and I'll have to bring her back in tomorrow for more bloodwork. The plan is just to get her through this crisis, then try to figure out what is causing these repeated bouts of HGE.

I am so excited I can't stand it!!!!!

Keep the prayers coming!


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

:sLo_grouphug3: :dothewave: I am so happy that she'll be with you tonight!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Lady can come home. :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm so glad Lady can come home. :dothewave: Keep us updated on her progress :thmbup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Marj!! That's fantastic that little Lady can come home!!! I truly believe that she will do ever so much better with you!! It's just how Lady is... unless there is something she needs that you can't do at home for her.. than WITH YOU!!! will be the best medicine for that little girl!!
I am ELATED that this is the case for you both!
Give that precious little girl a big hug and kiss for me!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Marj this is wonderful news, I am so happy that Lady can spend the night at home with you, I just know that will perk her up so much, and you as well :grouphug: 
I sure hope they can get to the bottom of what is causing her bouts of HGE and control it once and for good :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I haven't been on, so this is the first I'm seeing of this. Glad to hear she is home and doing well!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yea!!!! I am so totally thrilled for you and Lady!!!!!!!! :yahoo: 

:dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 15 2008, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635559


> Lady can come home!!!! artytime:
> 
> Dr. Melissa said she is stable, alert and even ate a little on her own!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


YIPPIE!!!!!!! You go, Lady!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:happy dance: Yes!!! I'm thrilled that Lady gets to come home! I know both she and you will be so much more comfortable and happy with this arrangement. Now...praying they can get to the root of what is causing this so they can fix it!
:chili: :aktion033: arty: :yahoo: :Happy_Dance: :walklikeanegyptian: :clap: :dothewave: :woohoo2: :jackrabbitslims: :sHa_banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

I was screaming in my office 'cause I'm soooooooooooooo happy that Lady is stable enough to come home for the night. I know that it's best for her to be with you (mentally) and it's best for you too.

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Now I'm still praying for her full recovery and also praying that you'll be able to find out what is causing the HGE and stop it from reoccuring.

:dothewave: :cheer: Little Miss Ladybug -- you go girl. You must keep getting stronger because we all care about you so very much!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:chili: :aktion033: :grouphug: Keep us posted. Still praying!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Yay good News :smilie_daumenpos: :chili:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so happy Lady came home. Best news all day!

Cathy


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

arty: Great News!! arty:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Yahoo! :biggrin: I'm so happy for you and Lady. She'll be so happy to be home with her mommy!! :hugging:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LADY IS HOME!!!!!!!!  :cheer: :cheer: 

I can't believe how much better she looks! Yesterday she was like a limp rag when I rushed her to the ER vet. She was only slightly better this morning. What a difference a day makes!

Here is my precious little girl! She's still got her IV catheter in, but she's got a pretty pink bandage to cover it.  


[attachment=41052:iv.jpg]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awwwwww :wub: I'm so happy for you and Lady arty: :sHa_banana:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's great news and I'm sure Lady's as happy to be home as you are to have her there. I love her picture and her pretty pink bandage. 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so glad she's home with you. Pink is definately her color.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am so happy to hear that she is better and home in your loving care! :chili: arty:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Marj, she looks so relieved to be home. Give her a big hug from us.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Yay!!!! She's lookin' good!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

woooo hooooo, i'm glad lady is home even if for the night, i know that in itself will help the both of you, i hope they get this figured out soon rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am soooo happy to hear that Lady is home and feeling so much better!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Awww, bless her little heart ... and yours, too! I am sooooooo glad she is home with you. Still praying for your precious little girl!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

So happy to hear Lady is home with you!

:wub: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I am so overjoyed to see Lady back at home with you. She does look great! I hope tomorrow the catheter is removed and whatever is bothering her will be discouvered and erradicated! x0x0x0x0x00x N &P&P


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

YAHOO!!!! :yahoo: She really looks good Marj! And leave it to our Miss Lady to go through what she did, and still be
stylin' in her hot pink bandage! You go girl!! Show us all how it's done!

Huggies to you both!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

So glad that she is home with you! :chili: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: arty: 
I know when I had to rush Ava back to Penn (two hours away) and leave her there, my father practically had to pull me away as I was hysterical and crying. It is devastating when we can't bring our babies home with us. I know she will feel so much better being with you tonight. I hope you can get her to an internist who can figure this out. Sweet Lady shouldn't have to deal with this anymore.
Ava Jane sends lots of kisses to Lady. :smootch:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There aren't many topics where I am poster # 164!!!! Lady is a very special girl.

I'm so glad she's feeling better AND that she's home. But, ummm (shhhhhh) she's nekked! :w00t: 
no hospital gown?????????


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Aww.. I'm praying she starts feeling better soon... So glad she's home!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

YIPEEEEEEE........Miss Lady is home where she belongs!!!!! I know you are just thrilled and she looks sooooo GOOD!!!!! There are miracles, thanks to prayers!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Marj, Give her a big hug and kiss from us. I have been thinking about her all day. I am so glad she is with you now. 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 15 2008, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635669


> There aren't many topics where I am poster # 164!!!! Lady is a very special girl.
> 
> I'm so glad she's feeling better AND that she's home. But, ummm (shhhhhh) she's nekked! :w00t:
> no hospital gown?????????[/B]


I have to admit, I am not used to seeing Miss Lady without a lovely dress on. But I think I'd rather see her nekked than in an ugly hosptial gown. Ewww


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Yahoo, glad to hear that Lady is doing much better. She will only get better now,there is no place like HOME!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im glad she is home and i hope they can get to the bottom of the HGE. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Bonbon and I are thrilled that Miss :wub: Lady is home with her mom! :yahoo: I know how awful it felt - for both of us - when
I had to leave Eloise in the hospital :crying: and I couldn't explain to her why I wasn't taking her home with me. It broke my
heart. Lady looks good and you know everyone's pulling for her to make a complete recovery!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Yay! So glad Lady's back home and feeling better :yahoo:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So glad to hear that your baby is feeling better and back home. She looks beautiful in her picture...pink bandage and all.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SO HAPPY TO READ THAT MISS LADY IS HOME .


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so happy she is home!!! What an adorable pic of her!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bless her precious little heart! I'm so happy for you both that she's home, Marj. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 15 2008, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635632


> LADY IS HOME!!!!!!!!  :cheer: :cheer:
> 
> I can't believe how much better she looks! Yesterday she was like a limp rag when I rushed her to the ER vet. She was only slightly better this morning. What a difference a day makes!
> 
> ...


I am so happy for you! Lady looks so precious with her little pink bandage! She's a doll even when she's not feeling well :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 15 2008, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635632


> LADY IS HOME!!!!!!!!  :cheer: :cheer:
> 
> I can't believe how much better she looks! Yesterday she was like a limp rag when I rushed her to the ER vet. She was only slightly better this morning. What a difference a day makes!
> 
> ...


Awwww! poor little Lady....Marj she looks like she needs a big hug (which I know you have given her hundreds) please give her a hug from us. Glad she is home!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I had to check to see how your little Lady is doing. God bless her little heart she looks quite stylish is her pink ankle wrap. She must be so happy to be home with you. I know you are relieved to have her within your reach for the night. I am still praying for her and for you. Also for the vets to make them smart and find what the problem is. God Bless.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhhhh, this is such great news!!!! Lady looks no worse for the wear, as they say! She looks so cute!!!

:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Marj, I am so happy that Miss Lady is home with you. She looks so cute in her little pink wrap. Praying she gets to feeling better and better. 

Linda


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Lady is always in our thoughts and in our prayers here...I am so glad she's home with her mommy.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad she is doing so much better. :drinkup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby! Our prayers are working.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Marj, I am just now seeing this but I wanted you to know I am so glad to hear Lady will be spending the night at home with you. I hope they figure out what is causing this soon. Lady is a tough little girl but she doesn't need anymore health issues. Hugs to both you and Lady. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What a precious girl. :wub: :wub: I'm so glad she's home...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What a relief!!!! :biggrin: Lady is so pretty, she just looks like she's as sweet as pie! :wub2: :wub2: Please give her a gentle squeeze from us!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Glad that Lady is home and continues her recovery.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I've been down for the past few days and just read this. I am so sorry about Lady but so happy and relieved that she is doing better. Her cute pink braclet is so pretty. Awww Were happy things are okay.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Glad to hear Lady is home to complete her recovery....... now you'll BOTH sleep better tonite......she looks so winsome with her little pink IV bandage


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Marj she looks so happy to be home. She looks great too. I will keep her in my prayers. Keep us posted. {{{{{Hugs}}}}} to you and Lady.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad to hear Lady is home. *Home Sweet Home* :blush:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I am so happy Lady is okay, may God continue to bless her.*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marj thinking of you and Lady


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marj i'm so happy to hear that Miss Lady got to come home. That will be the best for her to be with her mommy. I'm still praying hard for her and thought about her alot while i was at work. Hugs and kisses to both you and Miss Lady. :hugging: Miss Ladybug you look absolutely beautiful and i love your pretty pink braclet. :wub2: :wub2: 

:cheer: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Lady is doing better!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i am so happy to hear of her improvement! arty: please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm typing this with one hand since Lady is on my lap so it will be short. Lady is not doing well. She had a seizure just a couple of hours after I got her home. She hadn't been getting her seizure meds so I thought that was it. I gave her pheno and she did eat a little last night. No more seizures and she slept for a few hours, but something is very wrong. She keeps jerking like she is about to have another seizure and is so scared. She keeps trembling. She only stops if I hold her. I think it's phenobarbital withdrawal, but I just gave her a second dose.

We are on our way back to the vet.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhh Marj!!!! We are so sorry and will keep praying.
Bob and Marsha


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Marj I am so sorry you are having to go back to the vet with Lady :bysmilie: . We will keep her in our prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: .


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Marj, I'm so sorry that Lady is having this setback. I'm continuing my prayers that she recovers quickly. Hugs.

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry Marj... I'm praying for Lady rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Please keep us updated. I can't imagine why she wasn't getting her seizure meds. And the poor thing...I can't even imagine her having to go through withdrawal if that is what it is. Please know you and Lady are still in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

rayer: Praying for Lady, and for you Marg rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh Marj! I hope it's just the withdrawal. You both are still in my prayers. Hugs to you.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Was just checking in on you two and I am so sorry to hear she is struggling still. 

God Bless you both today; we are praying. rayer: 

Carina


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so sorry the night did not go well for poor little Lady and you were so looking forward to it. At least she is there with you where you can hold her and comfort her. Hold her tight for everyone here who love her too. I can see you have so many SM folks who care for you and love your little Lady. You still have my prayers and Lady has them too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Marj, so sorry about this setback. It does stand to reason there'd be a connection to the withdrawal. Praying that's "all" it is and can be easily corrected. Just thinking how glad I am that your little girl was home with you though! At least she had the comfort of being with mama and not at the vet when this happened. 
Will be looking out for your updates...and praying the next will be a good one.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, Marj.... but thank goodness she was home with you... I hope today brings much improvement! :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Marj,

You and Lady are in our thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We're back!  

I really like our new vet. It's so hard to start with someone else as Lady's two vets up in Raleigh have treated her for as long as I have had her, nine years. We had such a good relationship, we were "Team Lady." It turns out Dr. Melissa went to vet school with Dr. Suzy. She has been able to step in right in the middle of this and her instincts and our communication are wonderful.

She agreed with me that it is probably phenobarbital withdrawal and that I did the right thing by getting two doses into her. The ER vet was supposed to put some pheno in Lady's IV, but she was so freaked out about all Lady's issues and all her meds she backed off everything. I've got her blood sugar back under control again and her trembling and twitching have stopped since getting pheno. She even ate a whole plate of chicken breast before we left.  

So her IV is out and she is back home. Thankfully, Dr. Melissa and I are on the same page that she is better off here with me. I just held her while she took the IV out and sweet Lady just buried her head in my chest. She just doesn't want them to take her from me again and put her in a cage.

For now I will just focus on getting her rested up and strong again, then we will try to figure out what is causing these episodes.

Thank you for all the prayers and support!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

That is good news, it is also such a help when you feel like your vet is with you on things.


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

O, that's such a relief hearing that's she doing better again. Still praying for you both. She must be so happy being home with her mummy. Give her a cuddle from us.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am happy to hear that she is doing better. I will continue to pray for her.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about her set-back, but I'm glad she's doing better now. The prayers are continuing for precious Lady.
rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear Lady had problems last night but I'm so glad she had you there to hold her. I hate hearing she's not over this yet but hopefully things will get much better now. I've been thinking about you and Lady and pray they find what's going on with her and get her taken care of. It's so hard when one of these babies are sick. 
Hugs to you and Lady.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

rayer: :grouphug: Sending love, hugs and good vibes to you and Lady!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

That's great news! I'm glad this morning is going a lot better! I hope everything gets figured out soon and goes well


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Marj, you and Lady will be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 16 2008, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636080


> We're back!
> 
> I really like our new vet. It's so hard to start with someone else as Lady's two vets up in Raleigh have treated her for as long as I have had her, nine years. We had such a good relationship, we were "Team Lady." It turns out Dr. Melissa went to vet school with Dr. Suzy. She has been able to step in right in the middle of this and her instincts and our communication are wonderful.
> 
> ...


Oh, Marj, I am so delighted to read this latest positive report. I'm glad you have such a wonderful new vet ... worth their weight in gold, for sure!!!!

And I'm glad Lady is home with you!!!

I hope and pray for continued improvement!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I was so scared when I opened up SM today and saw your update and now so relieved that I read you and little Miss Lady are home. Give her lots of hugs and licks from Roxie and Ruby. You poor thing give yourself a hug too - you need it. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Marj,

Please keep up the good work for getting your sweetie back on track, and I will get up the prayers and hopefulness.
((((Marj & Lady)))) :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad you got it figured out for now and she is home and resting comfortably again. I'm really sorry but that really makes me angry at the ER vet for backing off the Phenobarbital. Especially since it sounds as if it had been discussed. I just can't even imagine the pain and confusion poor Lady must have been in. Maybe I don't have a very good understanding and I'm all for not expecting vets to know every little thing about every species. There is just too many for that to be expected. But that seems to me as something that would not only cross breeds, but species as well. Basic understanding of meds imo. I'm so sorry she had to go through that Marj and yes, she is much better off home with you.

I'm thrilled you love your new vet. There is just nothing better than having a good relationship with your vet and know you can trust her. Hopefully between the two of you, you can figure out what caused all of this to start with. Give Lady a gentle hug from me and Zoe & Jett are sending nose licks.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Miss Lady is back home & doing better, & I hope she continues to keep doing better. :grouphug:


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 16 2008, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636080


> We're back!
> 
> I really like our new vet. It's so hard to start with someone else as Lady's two vets up in Raleigh have treated her for as long as I have had her, nine years. We had such a good relationship, we were "Team Lady." It turns out Dr. Melissa went to vet school with Dr. Suzy. She has been able to step in right in the middle of this and her instincts and our communication are wonderful.
> 
> ...


Oh poor baby  Prayers for you and little Lady, I do hope she gets better very, very soon. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that she is doing better now!! I will continue to have you both in my thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad that she's home with you. Yes, you need to get her strong again before all the testing to see what's causing these episodes.

rayer: rayer: rayer: Praying that Miss Lady will continue to improve.

:grouphug: :grouphug: Hugs to both of you from Auntie Lynn.

Please keep us posted on how she's doing. We're all so worried about our lil' Miss Ladybug.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marj take care yourself to. I'm so glad Lady is feeling better, she has alot of prayers going to her and all her awnties love her


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marj i'm so sorry that Miss Lady had a bad night, but am so happy that she seems to be doing better and she is back home with you. The first thing i do when i get home from work and when i get up is check on any updates on Miss Lady. I still keep praying for Miss Lady and you. rayer: rayer: rayer: Give Miss Lady a kiss from me. Hugs to you both. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Thank you for keeeping us updated. I'm glad that you like your new vet and that you both seem to be on the same page. You are an awesome mommy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

May the Lord give you strength Marj. You and Lady are simply amazing. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 16 2008, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636159


> May the Lord give you strength Marj. You and Lady are simply amazing. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Ditto!

So glad you have a rapport with her new vet. I can't say enough about how important it is to have that in a time of crisis with our furbabies.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am sooo glad little Lady is doing better now :smheat: 

I did get teared up when you described her nuzzling her little head into you... poor little girl was probably thinking oh no I'm going to have to stay here again without my mama!! I would have 'lost-it' if I actually saw her doing that... But it shows how very much she loves and trusts you.

Praying she gets better and better every day... no by the hour!... back to being the little Diva she was meant to be!


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Praying that Lady feels better soon. I'm glad that she's home with you, Marj. No matter how good the care is at the Vet's office, it doesn't compare with the love and attention she'll get at home. :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh that's great news. I am so happy to hear Lady is doing better, therefore, you are doing better too. I can just see her little head on your chest. They trust us so much. That's why we feel so guilty handing them over to a vet when their eyes are pleading with us not to. Don't you all wish our vets had night hours? How much better that would be than to have to take them to strangers at the worst of times. My prayers will continue until I hear the "all clear" signal. God be with you and your precious little one.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh Marj, I had no idea. I am so sorry to hear that Lady had to go through that. But I am so happy to hear that she is doing so much better!! I'm sure that her being home has lots to do with it. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Dini sends her hugs to little miss Lady too!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i was also getting tearyeyed reading your update. Thank you for keeping us updated on her progress, she is like family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I haven't been thru the threads in a few days so I"m just seeing this! My heart sank when I first saw the post. Thank goodness Lady is doing better!! She is in our prayers and thoughts for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad Lady is doing better, Marj. I hope she continues to improves.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 's to you and Miss Lady.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry Lady is having such a difficult time. I hope she recovers yet again and is playing soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Big improvement! We just took a long nap after being up most of the night and Lady is very perky! She just ate another plate of chicken breast, went potty on her pad and asked for her treat!  

The muscle tremors/twitching are gone and she's not shaking anyone. It must have been the phenobarbital. She can tell when she is going to have a seizure and it scares her. She always comes to me to be held. She would panic when I would put her down last night and start trembling. At one point I had her in her Snoozer carseat next to the couch like a co-sleeper so I could doze off without having to worry about dropping her, but keep my hand on her.

I don't know why the ER vet didn't give her pheno. When I talked to her Sunday night she suggested that maybe Lady had outgrown her epilepsy since she hadn't had a seizure in two years. She said something about juvenile epilepsy. If it were juvenile epilepsy she certainly would have outgrown it before she turned 11! She hadn't had a seizure in two years because of the medication. 

Thank you all for your continued support!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Continued thoughts and prayers for Lady....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great news. Miss Lady, sounds like you're on your way to recovery. Chicken is the best!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

And, of course, being home with your Mom. :biggrin:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Lady is feeling better.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You're killing me here.....it's like being on a rollar coaster.... :smheat: 

Glad the girl has perked up.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh great to find Ms Lady is doing so much better! What a relief! and yes it must have been the fact the Pheno wasn't given. Poor little dear ( and YOU!) went thur that scare that could have been avoided! However , I am just so glad it wasn't something 'additional" going on! 

Maybe little Ms Diva looks so darned "young" the ER vet didn't realize her age!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I pray that lady contiunes to get better rayer:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad Miss Lady's doing better, but why wouldn't she, she has her mommy giving her the best care and best love in the world.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just saw this thread and so sorry to hear that Lady was having a rough time but really glad to hear that she is now doing better. 

As always, I will keep her in my prayers. She's a special princess that's why she has such a special mommy.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 16 2008, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636235


> Big improvement! We just took a long nap after being up most of the night and Lady is very perky! She just ate another plate of chicken breast, went potty on her pad and asked for her treat!
> 
> The muscle tremors/twitching are gone and she's not shaking anyone. It must have been the phenobarbital. She can tell when she is going to have a seizure and it scares her. She always comes to me to be held. She would panic when I would put her down last night and start trembling. At one point I had her in her Snoozer carseat next to the couch like a co-sleeper so I could doze off without having to worry about dropping her, but keep my hand on her.
> 
> ...


Oh, Marj, that's great news. :clap: And my heart goes out to you and Lady for everything you've been going through these past few days. You are and will always be Lady's best health advocate and greatest source of comfort and I'm glad you've trusted your instincts to help her as best you can esp. with the pheno and that Dr. Melissa is also on the same page with you to try to get to the bottom of this and help Lady get better soon.

Uno sends you and sweet Lady :Flowers 2: big healing hugs. :hugging: :Sunny Smile: :hugging:
And THANKS for the bows!!!!!! They look awesome. arty: Just got them this afternoon.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Lady is feeling better.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Such great news! Miss Lady is such a trooper! :wub: Still praying for you two! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

GLAD TO READ THAT LADY IS HOME . :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marj, i rejoice with you, I hope with all my heart Lady continues to improve, I'm still praying for you both, make sure you get some naps


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

After getting teary-eyed reading how she snuggled into your chest, the tears changed to smiles when I read that you had a good rest and she's feeling better. I'm so glad!

"There's no place like home" (click the red slippers), "there's no place like home" (click the red slippers), etc.

And there's NO ONE like your momma! (and aren't we glad our babies love chicken!!!!)

You both are still in our prayers. Maybe your life will return to normal before long! I pray so.

Hope tonight goes well for you both, and that you and Lady will get a good night's sleep! Blessings! :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear Lady is feeling better and that your experience with the new vet was a positive one :aktion033: Here's hoping she continues to get better and better rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Marj.......I am just now seeing the update. I am so sorry that you had to go through that with Lady but so very glad that she is better. You know that she is so comforted by being with you, that is one of the best medicines of all!!!! Please know that you and Lady will continue to be in my prayers!!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was really happy to see that little Lady was doing better. I will continue to pray that she will be feeling better in no time. Being home with you is the best medicine for her. I hope that her new Vet will be able to get to the bottom of what her problems are. 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

We'll be praying for Lady xoxo


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Thank Goodness...Marj, you are truly LOVING Lady's illness away. You are a Magical Mom. Please kiss Miss Lady for us, we just love you both so much. x0x0x0 N & P & P


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh what happy news. :aktion033: I'm so glad little Lady is doing better. You are a great Mama to her and she knows you love her so. I hope things continue up hill and you both have a restful night. The prayers continue.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Praying for Lady...hope she continues to improve...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so glad that Lady is doing better! I'll keep praying for her just to make sure she stays better!

Josie says: Good job getting better Lady, you're awesome!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Thinking of you and Miss Lady and hoping that things continue to improve. :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i havent read all the posts.... been out of power the last couple days... but i'm so glad to hear Miss Lady is at home with you and doing better!!!! what good news to come back to the internet to!!!! 

noselicks to you and Miss Lady,
ann marie and the "I bet Miss Lady has special bows for when SHE goes to the vet... and I bet she's never worn the same one there TWICE like SOME doggies I know....." buttercup (it's only happened ONCE and I'm reaaaallly sorry, buttercup...)


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

marj, im so glad lady is doing much better! she is lucky to have such a great mommy like you... hugs!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Sep 16 2008, 11:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636442


> i havent read all the posts.... been out of power the last couple days... but i'm so glad to hear Miss Lady is at home with you and doing better!!!! what good news to come back to the internet to!!!!
> 
> noselicks to you and Miss Lady,
> ann marie and the "I bet Miss Lady has special bows for when SHE goes to the vet... and I bet she's never worn the same one there TWICE like SOME doggies I know....." buttercup (it's only happened ONCE and I'm reaaaallly sorry, buttercup...)[/B]


Nope, Lady hasn't had a bow since Friday. Her hair is a disgrace and check out that IV leg! But doesn't she look relaxed and happy to be home?  


[attachment=41130:ivleg.jpg]


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE


> Nope, Lady hasn't had a bow since Friday. Her hair is a disgrace and check out that IV leg! But doesn't she look relaxed and happy to be home?
> 
> 
> [attachment=41130:ivleg.jpg][/B]


Yes, she does...thank goodness Lady is home again and back in your great care :heart:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 16 2008, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636454


> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Sep 16 2008, 11:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636442





> i havent read all the posts.... been out of power the last couple days... but i'm so glad to hear Miss Lady is at home with you and doing better!!!! what good news to come back to the internet to!!!!
> 
> noselicks to you and Miss Lady,
> ann marie and the "I bet Miss Lady has special bows for when SHE goes to the vet... and I bet she's never worn the same one there TWICE like SOME doggies I know....." buttercup (it's only happened ONCE and I'm reaaaallly sorry, buttercup...)[/B]


Nope, Lady hasn't had a bow since Friday. Her hair is a disgrace and check out that IV leg! But doesn't she look relaxed and happy to be home?  


[attachment=41130:ivleg.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]


Miss Lady is still beautiful as ever and she looks so happy to be back home with her mommy. :wub: :wub: 

I'm glad to read that Miss Lady is doing better and you both got some needed rest. I pray that she has a good night tonight and is on her way to getting stronger so the vet can find out what's going on. Hugs and kisses to you and Miss Lady. :hugging: I'm still keeping you both in my prayers. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

God Bless her.. she looks so content! The 'IV-leg' looks like she's wearing one of those fuzzy slippers...so cute! Praying for continued recovery!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Praying that Lady continues to get better and better each day :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 16 2008, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636454


> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Sep 16 2008, 11:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636442





> i havent read all the posts.... been out of power the last couple days... but i'm so glad to hear Miss Lady is at home with you and doing better!!!! what good news to come back to the internet to!!!!
> 
> noselicks to you and Miss Lady,
> ann marie and the "I bet Miss Lady has special bows for when SHE goes to the vet... and I bet she's never worn the same one there TWICE like SOME doggies I know....." buttercup (it's only happened ONCE and I'm reaaaallly sorry, buttercup...)[/B]


Nope, Lady hasn't had a bow since Friday. Her hair is a disgrace and check out that IV leg! But doesn't she look relaxed and happy to be home?  


[attachment=41130:ivleg.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]
Marj in that picture i think Lady looks like a young dog. :wub: just checkin in


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Lady always looks so clean and white. Such a "proper little lady", which fits her name.  I'm so happy she is improving and getting some needed relaxation. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just checking to see how Miss Lady is doing today. I hope she had a good night and you both got some rest. Hugs to you both. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Checking in to see how Lady is doing today..wishing her a speedy recovery :flowers:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Sep 17 2008, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636612


> Just checking to see how Miss Lady is doing today. I hope she had a good night and you both got some rest. Hugs to you both. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Lady is great today! She is trying to get the cat food and got very excited when she heard the keys and thought she was going in the car. Silly girl, you would think she wouldn't want to get back in the car any time soon!

We both slept through the night for the first time in four nights! I took a shower and almost feel human again. :cheer: 

Tomorrow she gets a bath if she continues to feel well!

Of course, she's still not out of the woods because we still have to figure out why she keeps getting HGE. For now, though, the crisis seems to be over.

Thank you again for all the prayers and support!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marj that is wonderful. I'm glad that you both got the rest you needed and that's a good sign when they want to get into the cat food. Lol. I'm so happy to hear that Miss Lady is doing better. I will keep continuing the prayers for Miss Lady. Give Miss Lady a great big kiss and hug from me and also big hugs to you. :smootch: :hugging: I'm so happy that Miss Lady has you for her mommy, you are the best mommy in the world.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:smootch: Please give her an extra kiss from me & Tucker.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Way to go Lady!! She's a fighter that's for sure!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

oh Marj, I get teary eyed knowing little Lady has come thru yet another crisis and said a prayer of Thanks! 

You both are such an inspiration to everyone!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:happy dance: :happy dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Good for her :thumbsup:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

That is great news!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: I'm glad to hear that Lady is doing better!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so relieved :smheat: what a scare :shocked: I hope Lady continues to improve. Hugs


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear you and her both had a good night. Will continue to keep Lady in my prayers. :wub:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

So happy to hear about the update on Lady! :aktion033: I'm glad to hear that her progress is coming along. 

Still give her lots of hugs and cuddles from us!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear Lady's doing better. See, I told you she was tough! Hugs from me 'n Tanner.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is wonderful news!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I pray she continues to improve. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great news!!! I'm soooooo glad to hear this....

Time for some dancin' . . .

:jackrabbitslims: :jackrabbitslims: :jackrabbitslims: :jackrabbitslims:


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

im so glad she is doing better. i gotta tell you. I was reliving some of the same feelings im sure you were feeling as i read your posts.

Last November my 11 year old pomeranian got very sick and went into liver and kidney failure. It was awful. she kept shaking and wouldn't eat. Her last day she didnt go potty at all. I actually had to make the decision to put her asleep and it was awful. She had been my best friend for 11 years. i got her when she was 8 weeks old (yes i know.. too young.. but i didnt know about that stuff then) I knew she wasn't going to last much longer though and i could tell she was in pain. 

Reading about all the health issues on here.. i have to wonder if she had some of these diseases you guys talk about.. Cushings and HG... my vet was a small town vet who operated out of his house.. he was a nice man but very backward, socially and otherwise. he ran tests on her but never told me her kidney and liver levels and all that. Just said they were bad. My poor baby had started out weighing around 11lbs and got down to 5 lbs. That is so scary when i think about Bianca now who only weighs about 3 lbs.

So i was crying with you and im so glad that you had good results today.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:biggrin: That's such great news. You must feel like a hugh weight has been lifted off of your heart. Lady, keep up the good work, sweetie. I hope all stays well and when the testing starts I hope there is an answer you both can deal with. :yes:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay! It's so great to hear that Lady continues to get better! Hugs to Lady from us :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Sep 17 2008, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636752


> im so glad she is doing better. i gotta tell you. I was reliving some of the same feelings im sure you were feeling as i read your posts.
> 
> Last November my 11 year old pomeranian got very sick and went into liver and kidney failure. It was awful. she kept shaking and wouldn't eat. Her last day she didnt go potty at all. I actually had to make the decision to put her asleep and it was awful. She had been my best friend for 11 years. i got her when she was 8 weeks old (yes i know.. too young.. but i didnt know about that stuff then) I knew she wasn't going to last much longer though and i could tell she was in pain.
> 
> ...


I have always been so lucky to have wonderful vets to care for Lady. She absolutely would not be alive today if it weren't for my wonderful vets up in Raleigh who were able to quickly diagnose and treat all her illnesses. Just striking a balance with all her meds was an accomplishment itself!

It's so frightening when they are old like your Pom and Lady. Test results can be so hard to decipher. The ER vet originally thought she was in acute renal failure. The copy I got of the first bloodwork they ran has notations all over it from renal failure, Addisons, Cushings, HGE, and hepatitis.

I am so sorry you lost your Pom. I lost my beloved Petie 15 years ago and I still dream about him and cry for him. I've gotten used to being without him, but I don't miss him any less.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank God for miracles! I think you ought to be feeding her the cat food she wants, Marj. 
It seems Lady might actually be a CAT! If she has 9 lives.....what are we up to by now???


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Marj, so glad to hear our little Lady has stabilized and doing so well :yahoo: That's really GREAT!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, I'm so thankful and happy for you and Lady!

:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 17 2008, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636775


> Thank God for miracles! I think you ought to be feeding her the cat food she wants, Marj.
> It seems Lady might actually be a CAT! If she has 9 lives.....what are we up to by now???[/B]


Oh, gosh, Lady must be pushing 18 lives by now! She can't have cat food, though, because of her diabetes. She sure does try to get it, though.  

I think I've mentioned how my vet up in Raleigh nicknamed her the Energizer Bunny. My mom came up with an even better one. She said Lady is like a flower....she wilts and then she comes to life again with a little water.  

My mom and sister were wonderful through all this, driving me back and forth so I could hold Lady. I am new to the area and they know all the vets.  

Lady just ate a huge dinner. She cleaned her plate and asked for more. I am so glad her appetite is back. She weighed 7.12 lbs. when she went to the vet in July for an upper respiratory infection. She was down to 6.6 on Sunday. 

Tomorrow is definitely bath day!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Marj, this is a great report! I'm soooo glad to hear how well things are going. 

I'm also glad that you have close family nearby. You're so lucky to have your mom and sis right there to help you. 

I hope you and Lady have a good night...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad she is home and feeling better! ive got a couple of cases i hope i can send home this week...i will whisper about lady in their ears and hopes it inspires them.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Marj, can you tell you are loved and so is Lady on this forum!!!!! It is so good to hear that she is doing so much better. I hope she enjoys that bath tomorrow!!!! ........and I might add, you have probably broken a record with the number of post on this one thread!!!!! :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: :chili: I'm so glad to hear that Lady is doing so much better!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Miss Lady keeps on improving. She's a fighter for sure and has such a wonderful mommy. I'm glad that you are closer to family now and they were able to drive you back and forth so you could hold and comfort Miss Lady. Hugs to you both and i hope you both have another good night. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so glad that Lady is so much better! This calls for a "dancing chili/banana combo!!"
:chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying today is continued good for our little Lady!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was just checking for an update and I'm so glad to see Lady is doing so much better. Bless her heart she is a fighter and so is her mom! Hugs to you both and I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Holy Cow !!!!!!!!!! :new_shocked: 

Look at all these responses and views - over 3000 views -how loved is Miss Lady ??

Glad she is doing much better - and I hope you are feeling a lot better too !!!!!!!!!!!

:walklikeanegyptian: :dothewave: :woohoo2:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marj, if you can read all of these posts and get to mine - well, I'm thinking maybe it's a good time to start a new thread!!! I'm at work and I don't have time to read ALL of them to see what's up......

It sounds like Lady is still doing well, that's wonderful!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just checking to see how Miss Lady did last night.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady is back to her sassy old self! She's barking and begging for chicken breast, still determined to get that cat food and completely unaware of how seriously ill she was a few days ago.  

She got a bath! Except for the IV leg, she looks pretty darn good. Of course, you can't see her neck which is purple from all the jugular blood draws.


[attachment=41170:afterbath.jpg]


It's so good to be back in my own bed, mommy!


[attachment=41171:bed.jpg]


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 18 2008, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637115


> Lady is back to her sassy old self! She's barking and begging for chicken breast, still determined to get that cat food and completely unaware of how seriously ill she was a few days ago.
> 
> She got a bath! Except for the IV leg, she looks pretty darn good. Of course, you can't see her neck which is purple from all the jugular blood draws.
> 
> ...



Miss Lady you look beautiful! :tender: :tender:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, you sure do look good Lady!!!! You have the "most wonderful" Mommy in the whole wide world. It is so good that we have someone to look out after us!! You do know that everyone loves you and wants you to be well!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd want to be back in that bed too! It looks really comfy.....  
And a bath will always make you feel even better.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Miss Lady looks divine. She is such a pretty girl. I am so glad she is back to her ole self. Give her hugs from us. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Our prayers worked!

Such a happy ending. We are all truly blessed. Lady, you are a beautiful little girl, and the world loves you dearly. Marj, you exemplify what a Mother is. 
xoxoxo


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:chili: So happy to hear Lady is feeling better arty:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Awwww, she looks so beautiful! What a blessing that she is recovering from this crisis! Hopefully she will continue to just blossom! :grouphug: to you both!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I am so glad that Lady is feeling better! It just breaks my heart when these precious, innocent little pups have to go through such hard times. They certainly dont deserve any of it. I hope she continues to feel better and that things continue to improve. I will keep Lady and all of the other pups that may be suffering in my prayers.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Well doesn't Miss Lady look pretty. I'm so glad things are good for both of you. I haven't been a part of SM long enough to be considered a friend yet but I feel like I know you quite well by now. You were both in my thoughts night and day. So many people love you and Lady. You must be a pretty wonderful lady and Lady! Stay well now. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj, ....pretty darned good???...... She looks FANTASTIC!!!! I couldn't be more thrilled for you both!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Marj:

I just got back from vacation, I was away and didn't know that Lady wasn't feeling well. I'm glad to hear she's back at home and i hope she improves each day. Sending :grouphug: 's and prayers your way for her speedy recovery.

Leslie & Moxie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hooray for Lady!! This is great to read, Marj.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Go Lady!!!!! She really looks happy to be home and in her own bed. I am so happy she is doing so well. You are the best Mom ever!

Cathy


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Marj, she looks wonderful! I'm so happy she's o.k.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's wonderful news Marj! Lady looks great :wub: :wub: :wub: I bet it felt good for her to have a bath!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She looks so adorable and so content to be home! I'm so glad she's doing so well!! Yipppppeeeee!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She's looking really good. I'm so happy for you both. :tender:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Lady looks wonderful!!! I am so happy that she is doing better. I will continue to keep her in my prayers that she stays in good health. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She looks great and I'm so glad she's doing so well. I'll bet she is glad to be home and in that cute bed  I hope she continues to do well and the worst is over. 
Hugs to that beautiful Lady!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 18 2008, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637115


> It's so good to be back in my own bed, mommy!
> 
> 
> [attachment=41171:bed.jpg][/B]



Awww, I love this picture. She looks so sweet and so happy to be in her bed. Bless her dear heart. :cloud9:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is so cute. I am so happy for you and her that she is doing better.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awww, she looks great!
I'm so happy that she's feeling better :flowers:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Marj, I am so happy that Lady is home and doing better. She looks great. Hope the both of you have much better days ahead. Still keeping Lady in my prayers.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: 

Welcome back, Lady! You sure are a pretty little thing. :wub: 

So glad to hear you're doing much, much better. :biggrin:

Don't scare your mom (and SM) like that again!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Yay, I am so glad Lady is home and feeling better and eating well. WHat a little champion.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, she looks just wonderful after her bath! I am sure she is just so happy to be feeling better and home again with you!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

fabulous update, marj!!! :Sunny Smile: :jackrabbitslims: arty: :walklikeanegyptian: :Happy_Dance: :Flowers 2: 

big hugs to you and lady. :grouphug:


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Marj,

My computer is broken so I only am able to get on when I am at my Aunts...so I know this is late in coming, but I will tell you that you Lady is a fluffbutt I have always prayed every single day for...there are those that just touch your heart and she is one that touches mine.

You also are a person that I pray for every day....I know that the accident must have been a couple of years ago now but your still on my list and probably always will be.....you have helped so many on this site that I just always include you in my good wishes.

I hope Lady is doing better.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Teddyandme @ Sep 20 2008, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638148


> Marj,
> 
> My computer is broken so I only am able to get on when I am at my Aunts...so I know this is late in coming, but I will tell you that you Lady is a fluffbutt I have always prayed every single day for...there are those that just touch your heart and she is one that touches mine.
> 
> ...


You are so sweet and thoughtful to remember us in your prayers. Thanks to you and everyone who prayed for Lady.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

We love the divine Miss Lady!!!!! Give her a big hug and kiss!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay!!! Lady is all better!!!

Josie says: Don't worry about your IV leg, poodles have been rockin' that look for years!


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I have just had a chance to read through all of the posts. You guys have been through so much. I am so glad that it has gotten better. It really says a lot when you get EXCITED about giving one of our babies a bath!!!

Good job, Lady. Lots of love and hugs.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Just read the post for the first time in about a week. So sorry poor lady is feeling bad. Hope by now she is improving.


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

Marj I was so happy to read that Lady is doing so much better :yahoo:


----------

